# Never say never.   Let's just call it what it is, 5150



## piercer_99 (May 15, 2020)

I guess I own a Schwinn now.

Traded away a bmx racing bike I had for this, and some cash.  Folding money takes the sting away a bit.

Now to get it into riding condition.

I guess it could be a  1951 D-12, who knows what it looked like originally.

Turned this bike






Into this














This is a Schwinn, but that is not the headbadge, this badge is far too small.   2-5/8" screw pattern, the frame is 3-1/4" holes.


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 15, 2020)

Classic  straightbar !!! God I love them too !


----------



## piercer_99 (May 15, 2020)

Well, this is crazy,  a Schwinn at my house,  that I am kinda liking. 

Anyway,  it didn't take long to get a ride in.  Old Schwinn dogleg crank I had in the barn, random 44t bmx chain wheel,  new kmc chain, I had the bar and stem in the handlebar pile. VIOLA!

Just as I was getting ready to install the chain,  the stormfront arrived,  50mph gusts, I had to move quick.

Rode it in the wind, crazy.

It's a pretty good rider.  As it's already been primed,  perhaps someday it will be painted. 

Now it's in the garage,  and the rain is here.

Well, here you go,  5150 Schwinn. 

The Cali clan will understand my madness.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 15, 2020)

Just can go wrong with a Schwinn  !


----------



## piercer_99 (May 15, 2020)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Just can go wrong with a Schwinn  !



Time will tell.

If I get attached to it,  it may stay.
If not, it will be someone else's


----------



## John G04 (May 15, 2020)

Great base for a klunker/bmx build. Those forks and heavy duty wheels look sweet on that type! Nice bike


----------



## Hammerhead (May 16, 2020)

Looking good so far. I like those bars and stem.
Hammerhead


----------



## rollfaster (May 16, 2020)

Nice build!!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 16, 2020)

Saw that @A.S.BOLTNUT liked the bike.

Remembered this photo that I didn't post yesterday.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 16, 2020)

NO extra weight .................SHOULD do good Wheelies !!!!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 16, 2020)

The saddle was bugging me,  didn't look right. 

I think that this will do.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 16, 2020)

...


----------



## GD5877 (May 23, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> The saddle was bugging me,  didn't look right.
> 
> I think that this will do.
> 
> ...



What fork is that, and are they easy to come by?  Thanks!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 23, 2020)

klunknoob said:


> What fork is that, and are they easy to come by?  Thanks!



Not sure, it came on the bike, pretty sure it is an 80's fork, could be a Tange.

there is a black one on ebay presently.









						1980 26 Tange Bmx Fork Old School Bmx Cruiser Schwinn Haro GT Redline Mongoose  | eBay
					

Condition is Used. Heavy Duty and built tough!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## piercer_99 (May 23, 2020)

Got a head-badge for it yesterday, looks good on it.


----------



## GD5877 (May 23, 2020)

Thanks for the reply


piercer_99 said:


> Not sure, it came on the bike, pretty sure it is an 80's fork, could be a Tange.
> 
> there is a black one on ebay presently.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.  I am soooooo new to this it's overwhelming.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 23, 2020)

klunknoob said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  I am soooooo new to this it's overwhelming.



here is another Tange, on a 47 Schwinn.








						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I took out a bike I knew would do ok in the mud.  Last weekend this entire land mass I rode on was under water with recent flooding.




					thecabe.com


----------



## GD5877 (May 23, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> here is another Tange, on a 47 Schwinn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a great look!  I'm also looking at segmented forks but they seem to be PRICEY!


----------



## butnut (May 24, 2020)

Looks great! Vintage/mod town cruiser!


----------

